# Purses by Tiffany



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw these bracelet bags advertised in a magazine and I had to check them out online. I think they are so cute! They come in different colors, tiffany blue being my favorite. I wouldn't buy one only because I wouldn't have much use for it but I think these are fun to look at.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 18, 2011)

That is super cute, but not very practical.  Oh, and I love Tiffany Blue too!


----------



## Sylean (Mar 27, 2011)

Adorable, but I agree, not very practical. That doesn't even look like it'd fit a hand inside, it's so tiny!


----------



## FashionTalk (Mar 30, 2011)

I really love it a fashion wish list.


----------



## keliyan (Apr 8, 2011)

its really cute


----------

